# ACDsee Pro Contest



## Nintendoeats (Feb 7, 2018)

I just purchased ACDsee Pro, which at the moment includes a second copy for free. Since I cannot imagine who I would give that too, I thought a photo contest was in order. I will give the key to whoever posts the "best" photo here over the next week which involves *cars, video games, guitars or computers* as a primary subject matter. The picture should be taken during the contest period. Good luck!


----------



## jaomul (Feb 7, 2018)

Very nice of you, but what if you decide you want it on your laptop


----------



## Nintendoeats (Feb 7, 2018)

jaomul said:


> Very nice of you, but what if you decide you want it on your laptop


I installed the one key on both my laptop and desktop without issue, but thank you for the thought.


----------



## kap55 (Feb 7, 2018)

As per jaomul - this is very nice of you.

Would you by any chance have a link to info about the second copy being free?  I ask because I was a longtime ACDSee user (from the original ACDSee through the introduction of the Pro version up until ACDSee Pro 9).  I gave up on the program when they would only allow installation on a single computer.  I think that policy may have ended fairly quickly, but it raised a lot of red flags at the time and was enough of a concern that I moved on to another product.  For them to be offering a free license seems like a significant policy change.


----------



## Nintendoeats (Feb 7, 2018)

kap55 said:


> As per jaomul - this is very nice of you.
> 
> Would you by any chance have a link to info about the second copy being free?  I ask because I was a longtime ACDSee user (from the original ACDSee through the introduction of the Pro version up until ACDSee Pro 9).  I gave up on the program when they would only allow installation on a single computer.  I think that policy may have ended fairly quickly, but it raised a lot of red flags at the time and was enough of a concern that I moved on to another product.  For them to be offering a free license seems like a significant policy change.



After jaomul's post I did a bit of poking around about that out of curiosity. I couldn't find any information about their policy, only a few threads from many years ago in which people where complaining that they only received a single-seat licence. The current version requires you to log into your account in order to register an installation, so I'm guessing that keys are now tied to accounts rather than machines. It also requires you to enter the key for every installation, which is either an added level of security or a method of managing some non-one install limit.


----------



## Dave442 (Feb 7, 2018)

They are probably very happy with you giving away the copy. I expect they will soon have a new version of the program out and will bug everyone to upgrade, so giving out the free copy will just be more people to buy the upgrade.


----------

